# Main > General Discussion >  Printed map that you can write on?

## BrushyHillGuide

I've created a map I work for from a satellite image - I marked the roads, gates, tanks, creeks, etc. on it and I'd like to have it printed out so that I can mark on it with a grease pencil, or some other marker that can be erased/wiped off. I've had topographical maps before that I could do this with, so I know it's possible. But how/where could I get these images printed on paper/plastic so that my own maps could be marked up temporarily?

Ideally, I could keep a lightweight and relatively flexible and durable map in my truck so that I could make notes on or mark on.

Suggestions?

----------


## waldronate

The local print shop used to be able to laminate things up to two feet wide and up to 8 feet long. A print shop is likely to be able to print a large map as well. Printing to regular paper and laminating is probably a good option.

----------

